# Bailee not a fan of her new food- suggestions?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Bailee has been on PP SSS for about 3 weeks. She is not the biggest fan of her food. Lately, she has been leaving most of it in her bowl. I honestly wouldn't be concerned about this, besides the fact that she must eat a lot of food to keep weight on her (right now she gets 2 cups BID). I'm going to be sticking with Proplan, since I do like the food (besides the fact that we get one free bag a month!)- Beamer does great on the Chicken and Rice ALS formula (but I'm fairly certain she might have a chicken allergy. She was SO itchy on that food). 

Has anyone else had any other success with a sensitive dog on another type of proplan? Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Bailee's not a fan of the PPP SSS. 

Since you're wanting to stay with PPP and you think Chicken might be a problem for her, have you considered trying the Turkey. Looks like most of the formulas PPP has, use chicken as the main protein source. I did see a Duck formula. 

My guys don't do well on Chicken or Turkey. I also tried Lamb, Salmon works the best for them. I was actually surprised as to how well they took to it.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I was going to try to stay away from any kind of poultry. I was looking into the lamb formula to see if that would work for my girl. I just fed her this morning and she ate about 1/2 a cup of her 2 cup meal. It's time I ordered another bag, so I'm hoping to get some more input from everyone before I do. Thanks, Carolina Mom!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree about the poultry, think the Turkey is too close. At least it was with my guys. 

How old is Bailee now?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Bailee is about 2 years old  I looked at the Turkey formula and it has chicken in it. These are the two I've narrowed it down to. 

All Life Stages Lamb and Rice - Dry Dog Food - FOCUS - Purina® Pro Plan®

Rice & Duck - Dry Dog Food - SELECT - Purina® Pro Plan®


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I was going to say try the lamb or the duck..lamb has been around longer so you may want to try the duck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope one of those will work for you. 

If Bailee is a smaller girl, she may not need 2 cups of food per day. My girl eats 1.5 per day.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Bailee, when I got her, weighed 55lbs from the rescue. They were feeding her 4 cups a day. I cut her back to 3 cups, and she lost 5lbs. Now I've upped her back to 4. She is VERY very lean. 4 cups has helped her put some of that weight back on- but she is definitely still needs a few more pounds. Beamer eats 2.25 cups a day- so I'd love for her to eat less, but she just has a very high metabolism, I'd guess.

And thanks Onmyway2dreams! I can't order until the 6th (they are closed for the holidays) but once I get back on, I'll see what options I have.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Is the only reason you want to change because she does not eat it well? She is not itchy or showing any allergic reactions to it? I ask this because if it is just a problem to get her to eat it why not add some taste to the food. A bit of tinned cat food used to work with mine when they did not eat. Or give her some pasta and gravy with the food to help put weight on.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ollie was on Canidae now on Fromms Large Breed. He is lean. Gets 4 cups per day. He is also totally unlike my Homer and picky about his dry food. I have given in, rather than try another new food he might like. I get ground beef or turkey or chicken, boil it up and mix it together in a big bowl with some rice and green beans, cooked carrots. Then I freeze it in little packages for the week. Take out a two day portion, nuke it for a minute with some water and pour it over his dry food. Makes a nice gravy. He wolfs it down. 
I know I have created a monster, but I would be depressed if I had to eat the same dry kibble every day of my life. I also think, altho the Fromms is all inclusive for vitamins, etc, that the little added meat and veges give his coat a nice shine and a bonus of extra good stuff he needs


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Her itching seems decreased from the previous food, but not completely gone. She's been on this food about 3 weeks. I really do refuse to add things to dog food- because then that can cause them to be super picky down the line. Normally, I'm one for picking it up if it isn't being eaten, and they will eat. But with her, I just don't want her to lose more weight.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When I've had a picky dog in the past, I cut their meal to less than what they were eating on their own. So if a dog is only eating a half cup of their meal, I might give 3/8 of a cup. After several meals When the dog is immediately cleaning their bowls, I start very gradually increasing the amount of food in the bowl.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your rescue girl! Have you tried to go to the pet store and let her pick what she likes, have someone put a little kibble of different foods into several bowls and see what she is drawn to?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Also, if she has any stomach issues(even caused by stress) I would try acetylator. We have started Darcy on it about a week after she came to our house as she was too stressed and was going #2 several times a day, the food was just passing thru her body and she was not holding any nutrients in. At first I thought it was just high metabolism as well. The Acetylator though helped her calm her tummy and hold the food. She was 53 lbs in July. After keeping her food down and more and more exercise to put some muscle on her she was 58 lbs by September. She is maintaining at the same weight now. Acetylator - 120 capsules | KV Supply


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

The PP SSS worked great for 2 of my dogs with sensitive stomachs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Classes started, so I got a bit behind with this. Seems like through where I order my food, PP SSS is still going to be my best option. Her appetite has been decent these past few days on the food. I think I'm just going to keep up with it. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

